# Green canyon- overnighter



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

<P align=left>Well it looks like the weather is putting the halts on fishing until thursday.The tune fishing has really been good for the last week.Some days they want a chunk and other days they will eat anything you throw at them. Last saturday Had Mike Walker and the gang for an overnighter to the canyon. Bait was made and south we went. First stop nadda. Second stop and the live baits lasted about five minutes! Bam! double and a pull off on a popper. Stayed with them and they were jumping everywhere having there way with the flying fish. By dark we had eight in the boat.We decided it was diner time so we fired up the grill and enjoyed fresh yellowfin, sausage and portebello mushrooms! talk about hit the spot.The night sky was beautiful to say the least.The next morning we woke to calm seas and more tuna. Smoke cleared with twelve and we headed to the barn. We have this weekend open and if anyone is looking for tuna, the canyon is the deal with NO pressure from other boats.<P align=left><P align=left>Captain William Wall<P align=left>www.pelagicchartersllc.com<P align=left>


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report...I am heading down to Cocodrie on the 22nd. We are going to be going out to around the Brutus. 2nd annual guys trip. Last year we had a lot of luck. Hopefully we will get a good bite. If you hear anything about over that way in the next couple of weeks please let me know.


----------

